# Any expat from Slovenia living in Cyprus



## lakxdr (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi

I am new here, and I am looking if anybody is from Slovenia and is living in Cyprus.
I am probably moving to Cyprus don't know much regarding the country and I would like someone else opinion about this...

Thank you 
Regards
Lakxdr


----------

